
Ask HN: What's the nicest desktop virtualisation software for macOS? - tony_goobret
I run a lot of Linux software (e.g. emacs) on macOS by ssh-ing into a Linux virtual machine. I share a folder with the virtual machine to make everything more seamless.<p>I&#x27;m currently using Parallels to achieve this and it works pretty well. Does anyone have a preference for some other virtualisation software (e.g. VMWare Fusion) over this? I am using a macOS laptop so battery life is something I should consider too.
======
throwaway888abc
Have look at xhyve
[https://github.com/machyve/xhyve](https://github.com/machyve/xhyve) Was
pretty performant for me compared to other tools.

*Not on Mac anymore, switched to Linux few years back.

~~~
tony_goobret
Cool, thank you!! I've not heard of this before and it looks pretty
interesting (also because it doesn't require kernel extensions)

